# Access Abfrage im Formular ausführen



## Tobi_84 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage ich habe mir ein Datenbankmodell ertellt jetzt möchte ich ein Formular anlegen. 

Diese Formular möcht ich zeit Textfelde machen wo ich wie bei einer Abfrage Werte eingebe und dann diese in bestimmten(zugewiesenen Textfeldern) ausgelesen werden.

Ist dieses möglich? bzw wie gehe ich das an? Bin noch ein neuling was Access angeht
vielleicht kann mir ja einer Helfen


----------

